# Favourite TV show



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

could not find a thread for this. do you mind sharing your top 2 fav shows?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Entourage and Top Gear (UK) hands down. Actually I can't stand much else on TV, the only reality show I watch is Ice Road Truckers. I heard Game of Thrones is good.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Big Bang Theory for me. I occasionally also watch Dragons Den but that's about it.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Supernatural and Dr. Who.

As for reality shows... Storage Wars, Canada's Worst Driver, and a few others. I watch way too much TV at work.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Orange county choppers,deadliest catch,
Sports-hnic,nfl,cfl

sometimes reruns of king of queens,everybody loves raymond

and cnn....thats about all i watch.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Seinfield
2.5 Men

Seinfield is the king of all TV shows, ever.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey kaejs whatda ya think of 2.5 men without sheen?sheen made that show hands down!heard his character is suppose to die on the series premiere this season,alans abit of a dip stick,got to love bertha,i watch that show sometimes too.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Current shows? Probably Entourage. 

I also watch a couple of pure fluff shows: Pretty Little Liars, Switched at Birth, and Teen Wolf.


----------



## kerik68 (Jul 1, 2011)

Big Bang Theory and Two and a Half Men are my favourites.

I read more than I watch TV though so I catch those shows on DVD.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Lang and O'Leary exchange, Power and Politics, Dragons Den, Shark Tank, Master Chef, The National, local 5PM news, Two and a Half Men, Beachcombers, Nature of Things, Fifth Estate, W5 and probably a couple others I'm forgetting.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

donald said:


> Hey kaejs whatda ya think of 2.5 men without sheen?sheen made that show hands down!heard his character is suppose to die on the series premiere this season,alans abit of a dip stick,got to love bertha,i watch that show sometimes too.


2.5 Men is only good with Sheen. #winning!

Will not even watch the new series. Whoever decided they should continue the show without Sheen was drinking too much #tigerblood!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

What, are we twitter now?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

andrewf said:


> What, are we twitter now?


#dealwithit


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Beachcombers


There's a show I didn't expect to see. 

I like taping older syndicated series and watching them. Right now I'm on Cold Case and Criminal Minds. I've also watched the Sopranos seasons 1-5 this year (rental) and will watch the last season sometime in the next few months.

I still enjoy the Simpsons & Family Guy as well.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Family Guy as well.


I can't _stand_ that show.

The Simpsons is good, but Family Guy? Hm.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

I actually turned the TV off for the summer. 
But in the fall I will probably get geared up for Criminal Minds, Vampire Diaries, and Big Bang. I also watch CSI (original only ) and I am interested to see how Ted Danson works out on it. 
I like to watch the news too.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Kim said:


> I actually turned the TV off for the summer.


Yeah, when we had TV we pretty much only watched in winter, it's a good thing to have on those long nights, at least when you don't feel like reading.

We cut off the cable at the beginning of this year after I realized we only watched a total of 5 hours of TV in 2010, so we were paying about $75/hour to watch what we watched. Now if we want to watch TV I buy and download shows from iTunes. I saw the first couple of episodes of Kidnapped, which were well done; I think it only ran one season. My brother keeps recommending Heroes, and also Breaking Bad, so those are on my list to check out.

For nostaligia, I like checking out clips on youtube from the TV shows I watched as a kid in the 1960s and 70s -- Flipper, Lassie, Speed Racer, Spiderman, I Spy, Man from Uncle, Secret Agent, Mister Ed, My Mother the Car, My Favourite Martian, I Dream of Jeannie, Bewitched, etc. Every Saturday night at our house was Coke and Popcorn night, when we'd settle down in front of the big black-and-white TV in the family room and watch TV all evening with a big bowl of popcorn and large mugs of Coke with ice.


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

Venture Bros, Big Bang Theory (though my interest to starting to diminish), Good Eats.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

The Daily Show ...then usually just have discovery channel on in the background of whatever I'm doing


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Dinner Party Wars and whatever is on TSN/RSN.

The weather channel for two minutes a day.

In the Night Garden with my little one. That's one messed up show.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

In regards to Night Garden:

That show is so weird I wouldn't let my children watch it. I thought the characters were scary and there was some bizarre things going on. It reminded me of the tele tubbies, which I would not let my children watch either, only crazier.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

I just discovered: Storage Wars ... it's surprisingly good.

After that it's the Dragons Den.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

Coronation Street and Trueblood (though this season isn't very good so far).


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Sheesh, now a TV show about junk.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storage_Wars

Imagine that.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

brad said:


> Now if we want to watch TV I buy and download shows from iTunes.


How do I order TV shows from iTunes? I'm also thinking of cutting cable but I can't find TV shows on iTunes because it's apparently only available in certain countries.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> How do I order TV shows from iTunes? I'm also thinking of cutting cable but I can't find TV shows on iTunes because it's apparently only available in certain countries.


If you're in the Canadian iTunes store, there are hundreds of TV shows available -- open iTunes and go to the iTunes Music Store. Look for the tab for TV shows and you'll see them all there, or you can do a search for the title of shows you're interested in.

If you're not seeing TV shows, your iTunes Music store might have accidentally gotten set to a different country, or you may be using an outdated version of iTunes (movies and TV got added to the Canadian store a couple of years ago). There's a way to change the country if that's the case:

Download and install the latest version of iTunes. 

Open iTunes.
Click iTunes Store on the left side of the screen.
Scroll to the bottom of the iTunes Store homepage.
From the Manage column, select Change Country.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Never paid for cable TV in my life, never will. I suspect it will die out shortly. When you cut out the commercials, can watch a season in about 2 rainy nights. I would never catch a series otherwise

I prefer to watch only what I want, when I want. Seinfeld was indeed the best TV ever


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

brad said:


> If you're in the Canadian iTunes store, there are hundreds of TV shows available -- open iTunes and go to the iTunes Music Store.


Thanks Brad. I'll look into this. Good to know TV shows are available in Canada as well.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

How much do shows cost on iTunes? ie for a 1 hour Criminal Minds for example? Are there standard prices or are they all over the map?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

As I recall, they were priced far too high to be an appealing option. Like 4 or 5$ per episode. Maybe older shows are less expensive.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Regarding iTunes prices for TV shows: If you want HD you pay more, but standard-definition current shows run about $2.50, cheaper with a seaon pass. Older shows are generally $1 each.

I could watch 15 shows a month (or more than 30 older shows) and it would still be cheaper than the basic cable package I had ($37/month). For a light TV watcher like me, it makes sense; I've downloaded about seven shows altogether this year and have rented a few movies.

I don't need HD because I watch TV and movies on my laptop; we don't have a TV or big-screen monitor.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Screenshot with iTunes Canada prices for recent TV shows:


----------



## pablito (Apr 3, 2009)

We didn't have cable to begin with and would regularly pick-up DVDs in the bargain bin. When Netflix became available in Canada, gave that a try... at $8/month you can hardly go wrong. The selection isn't the latest and greatest, but things have improved a bit recently. It is so cheap, I can't complain.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Too hard to argue with the telcos over their bandwith caps and pay for faster Internet etc. Easier just to buy the season on DVD for like $30-35 and then you have nice backup media, packaging etc. I have a few TV episodes on DVD and think it's great.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Clearly not a frugal bunch anymore 

$35 for a season of your favorite TV show? What happened to the Public Library.

this is something we 'rediscovered' recently. The library website now is even setup almost like Amazon or other online store. Put your fave's on hold, pick up 1 week later, keeping repeating process, and you'll never pay for cable again.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Backup media and packaging are the exact reasons why I download shows online. I only recently got rid of my boxes of 35mm slides and cassette tapes after converting them over to digital, and I've been getting rid of my CDs as I load them into iTunes. So much less stuff to pile up in the house or store in cabinets and boxes.

Apple allows you to re-download (for free) anythng you've already bought from the iTunes store, so you don't need a physical backup medium. 

Eventually we should be able to rent TV shows from iTunes the way you can rent movies, which I like even better. You can already do this with iTunes in the US. I rarely watch the same movie or TV show more than a couple of times, with a few exceptions (I've watched some favourite films 20 times or more).


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Actually I wasn't aware that library websites were structured thusly. Can you send an example link of what you are talking about?

You certainly make a valid point. I don't visit the library as much as I used to (also because it's not in the safest part of town) but I never thought to check them for the latest season of Heartland or old episodes of All In The Family on DVD.

But $35 for a DVD set (notwithstanding the excellent library idea) _is_ being frugal since it doesn't compel me to pay fees to various Internet companies and upgrade my hardware to accept large downloads.


----------



## awowpalmer (Aug 11, 2011)

Breaking Bad and True Blood are definitely my two favourite shows of the moment.


----------



## jagger (Jan 12, 2011)

You people should watch "game of thrones" on HBO, it's one of the best medieval fantasy shows ever.


----------



## MrPolarZero (Aug 13, 2011)

CSI and The Simpsons.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^ It's a crowded genre, so that is high praise indeed.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

awowpalmer said:


> Breaking Bad and True Blood are definitely my two favourite shows of the moment.


My wife has unhealthy addiction to True Bloods ;-), for me the only show I don't want to miss is Whale Wars on animal planet.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Game of Thrones.


----------



## jagger (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PenkZ7v2QHQ (musical trailer)

The British Action mini-series "Strike Back" wasn't bad. Only six episodes, but worth watching. I heard a sequel is being made.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Anything British, like MI5, Spookes, Masterpiece PBS [like Downtown Abbey, etc.]

48 Hours Mystery and other investigative/documentary type shows,
Law & Order,
DWTS and SYTYCD.


----------



## kennedy412 (Sep 7, 2011)

*WWE shows...*

Most especially the WWE Raw. Followed by Super Smack Down and NXT


----------



## RichmondMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Definitely Inside Luxury Travel Show with Varun Sharma!


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Big Bang Theory and Dragon's Den. BNN's "Market Call" is a close third.


----------

